# Top Shot for sharks in surf



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

I recently bought a Penn Senator 6/0 for shark fishing in the surf. My main line will be 65 pound Power Pro Maxcuatro Braided line. Then I was thinking I need some kind of top shot. I was thinking 60-80 pound mono. I thought 60 so that the braid wouldn’t break, but then I thought maybe 80 because 60 would be to light and cause me to loose fish. Also how long should my top shot be? And is my braid to light?

Anything is appreciated.


----------

